# unsere neuen bewohner



## Haiflyer (10. Juni 2007)

so nachdem der teich fertig ist und mit knapp 40 kubik auch einige platz bietet kamen heute endlich die lang erwarteten neuen teichbewohner. 15 wunderschöne koi von 18 bis 65cm war so ziemlich alles vertreten.
aber bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte.


----------



## guenter (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

he, Super!

Viel Freude mit den Koi´s!


----------



## sigfra (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hallo...

na bitte... das sind doch schöne Koi... wirklich...   

dann hoffe ich doch mal, das sie sich auch gut einleben ...


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hallo Lukas,

toll   
Schade nur, daß die Aufnahmen nicht so besonders sind.

Knips sie doch mal solo :beeten:


----------



## rainthanner (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hallo Lucas, 

wünsche ebenfalls viel Freude mit den Fischen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hi

sorry für die quali. einzeln geht nicht mehr.schwimmen schon munter im teich und fressen wie die bescheuerten hehe.

jetzt is richtig was los im teich. schönes buntes treiben.

ciao lucas


----------



## Heiko H. (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hi,

schöne Koi wünsche dir viel Spaß damit!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dodi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hallo Lucas!

Schöne Koi!
Auf das sie alle gesund und munter bleiben!


----------



## herbi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Servus Lucas,

wünsche Dir auch viel Spaß mit den neuen Bewohnern im Teich!

Aber vorallem das alle gesund bleiben.


----------



## Mühle (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hallo Lucas,

da hast Du Dir sehr schöne Koi gekauft  , ich wünsche Dir sehr viel Freude mit Deinen neuen Bewohnern  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

hi

vielen dank für die vielen antworten.

im moment laichen die ganzen fischis. im teich gehts ab das is nicht mehr feierlich. heut Nacht hat es 2mal so geplatscht wie wenn jemand mit nem paddel auf die wasseroberfläche haut.
wahnsinn.
die sind außer rand und band und hatte vorhin auch fischlaich im vorfilter der durch den skimmer oder den bodenablauf abgesaugt wurde.


----------



## derkleineengel (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

hallo,
die Kois sind echt schön, da kann man nur grün vor neid werden.... 
Gruß Kathi


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

hallo

habe den ersten todesfall zu melden

unser toller sanke hat das zeitliche gesegnet. und kein mensch weis warum.

am abend zuvor hat er noch normal gefressen und sich völlig normal verhalten und am nächsten tag lag er bäuchlinks im teich.

im moment ist trauerstimmung. der schönste und tollste fisch im teich.

gut nacht

lucas


----------



## sigfra (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hallo...

sorry... tut mir leid... wirklich schade... 

ich an deiner Stelle würde aber untersuchen lassen, woran er gestorben ist..

nicht das irgendetwas ist und deine anderen auch noch was haben/abbekommen... würde ich zumindest machen...

einfrieren und dann untersuchen lassen..

... nochmals schade um deinen Koi...


----------



## rainthanner (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hallo Lucas, 

schade um den Fisch. Tut mir echt leid. 


Hast du eine Vermutung, warum der gestorben ist? 
Wie ist dein O²-Gehalt früh morgens? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Heiko H. (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hi,

sonst hast du keine Auffälligkeiten an dem Koi feststellen können?
Zumal im Moment ja wieder eine Welle KHV durch Deutschland schwappt, würde ich den toten Koi auch untersuchen lassen.
Ich hoffe  zwar nicht das es was ernstes war / ist, aber so bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hallo Lucas,
das tut mir echt leid.


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

also unser händler vermutet das unsere männlein das weiblein zu tode gehetzt haben.während der laichzeit.

o2 is genug im teich. die andren sind alle putzmunter. wobei das hat ja nichts zu sagen wie man sieht.


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

ok heut mal was erfreuliches.

ein paar koi fressen schon aus der hand bzw lassen sich streicheln. beschäftige mich jeden tag ca eine stunde mit den fischen. das ist das resultat. bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Heiko H. (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: unsere neuen bewohner*

Hi,

freut mich zu hören, dass es deinen Patienten wieder besser geht 

Gruß Heiko


----------

